# Mobile App for DCC programming



## ClaudeF (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi !

I've created a free mobile app (without ads) for helping model railroad to program DCC decoder. 

Especially CV1, CV17 and CV18 for short and long address. It also help for CV with bits array settings (like CV29)

You can download if from the google play store (sorry Android only) searching for "*DCC Calc*" or "*DCC Calculator*". _By Pacific231_

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ferrari.dcccalculator

Hope it will help some of you !


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So it's just telling you what settings to use. It doesn't actually program the CV, right?

Still, very useful for those who don't use JMRI.


----------



## ClaudeF (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes, exactly, it doesn't write into the decoder.

As you say it's useful when you don't have a JMRI or any kind of software, or when you go to an exhibition and you don't have all your stuff with you.


----------



## SP Shawn (Mar 13, 2017)

does it work on I Phone ?


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

SP Shawn said:


> does it work on I Phone ?


First post says Android only.


----------

